# Black Country Saddles!



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! They DO look like pure heaven!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am so jealous!! I LOVE BC saddles. I would love to have one, or three, one day. However, they cost more than I have paid for any horse that I have bought for myself, and even more than what I paid for my truck, lol. My husband would have a heart attack... ;-)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats! That's one saddle I actually haven't sat in, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, if you get the chance, ride in one. He.Van. They should be here like, on Tuesday or Wensday! AH!  But I just found out that the bridle and breastplate I ordered are both on back order.... grrrr


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

GRRRRR! Iceland needs to go die.... I just found out that because of the closed airports, my saddles didn't ship from England until late today. That means I won't get them until NEXT tuesday.... I'm quite an angry person....


----------



## sheephorse (Apr 7, 2010)

There is a tack shop in the US that sells black country saddles, and they let you have a week trail as well to make sure it fits you and your horse(they have new and used) I really wanted a BC saddle but I have a hard to fit horse and didnt want to order one from the UK pay a lot and have it not fit, so now my saddle is on its way here and I'm so excited! sooo happy I finaly found a good qualty saddle with a 40cm tree XD


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

So, you got a BC? Or another brand? I can't wiat! They'll be here tomorrow!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheephorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I've ordered a BC I'm sooooo excited!! I hope it fits, If not I can send it back and only pay shipping which is $65 for Canada, but considering how much I pay for gas driving to every tack shop in a 100km radius almost every week trying to find a saddle I consider that cheap


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It will fit, did you not get a
fitting? That's what we did mine will be here today! What model did you get? I got the Eloquence Dressage and Quantum Jumping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheephorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes I sent in pictures and 3 different tracings, I'm just worried because I've never found a brand that makes the tree wide enough. I actually got one that the tack shop called trumbull mountain got BC to custom make this kind of saddle for them, its an endurance saddle but it still meets the standard to show dressage in.

This is it! It's got surge for the panels which is supposed to be more breathable and conforms to your horses back so you get a really good fit, Australian stock saddles use it as well.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations! They are gorgeous!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohhhhh, that's nice!!!!! I can't wait to get my saddles! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Omg! They came in!!!! Ah!!! So beautiful! I'll get pics up of them in awhile, and then pics of them on Geofy tomorrow!!!!' ekkk! I'm SO excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

They. Are. Like. HEAVEN! Here are some pics I took today!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Ahhhh, it looks lovely!


----------

